# Evolution Peptides Reviews and Customer Service Feedback Thread!!



## evolutionpep (Mar 5, 2014)

*Attention: To Everyone and Anyone who has joined the Evolution! Please leave a honest review and or feedback on what your experience was like with EVOLUTION!!! We want to hear from you!!!

*


----------



## Gibbz (Mar 5, 2014)

I will never stray from evolution peptides,  fast ta,  great products and even greater results. The guys there are top notch and fast with communication.  

-jwgibbons


----------



## 258884 (Mar 5, 2014)

Easy process and legit products......Tadalafil and Stane are on point.  Sales seem to a regular thing so hold out and buy quantity.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 5, 2014)

jwgibbons said:


> I will never stray from evolution peptides,  fast ta,  great products and even greater results. The guys there are top notch and fast with communication.
> 
> -jwgibbons



Thank You!


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 5, 2014)

*Thank You!*



258884 said:


> Easy process and legit products......Tadalafil and Stane are on point.  Sales seem to a regular thing so hold out and buy quantity.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



 Thanks!


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2014)

Evolution Peptide is a good shop and gets my thumbs up!!!


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 5, 2014)

s2h said:


> Evolution Peptide is a good shop and gets my thumbs up!!!



Thank bro!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 5, 2014)

shoot dude has been beyond generous and attentive.... dependable


----------



## Uplifted (Mar 5, 2014)

I have used Evo's Tadalafil and Aromasin both are spot on! The lady in the house thanks you as well bro. keep up the good work


----------



## DaBeast25 (Mar 6, 2014)

Evolution's legit, good service, fast communication... several successful transactions.

First time running peptides, cjc1295 no dac, ipamorelin, ghrp-2, tb500
Good to go!


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 6, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> shoot dude has been beyond generous and attentive.... dependable



Thank you! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 6, 2014)

Uplifted said:


> I have used Evo's Tadalafil and Aromasin both are spot on! The lady in the house thanks you as well bro. keep up the good work



Appreciate ya!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## KelJu (Mar 6, 2014)

I am pretty happy with the clen I bought from you guys. Apparently, I have never had real clen before, because the stuff you guys sold me had my hands shacking on the train to work. It took me a few days to adapt to it. Good stuff!


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 6, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I am pretty happy with the clen I bought from you guys. Apparently, I have never had real clen before, because the stuff you guys sold me had my hands shacking on the train to work. It took me a few days to adapt to it. Good stuff!



Appreciate the kind words!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Mar 8, 2014)

Getting ready to order some Cialis right now !! Out of all the research I've done , these guys have the best Cialis on the market-- hands down !!! Great customer service and t/ a is on point !!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 8, 2014)

KelJu said:


> I am pretty happy with the clen I bought from you guys. Apparently, I have never had real clen before, because the stuff you guys sold me had my hands shacking on the train to work. It took me a few days to adapt to it. Good stuff!



clen is crazy


----------



## independent (Mar 9, 2014)

The pt141 was legit. I think I need some more.


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 10, 2014)

bigmoe65 said:


> The pt141 was legit. I think I need some more.



Thanks Bro. Shoot me a PM


----------



## tsek0s (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello guys recently i got the 30ml cialis offer and evolution throwed some extra love in GHRP 2 AND CJC 1295 PEPS!!!!

Shippng was discreet and came international in no time the TA was more than great fastest ever...costumer service too always instant answer in any problem i got 





Now for the cialis guys its really strong and i can say nice taste too witch i didnt expect to be true...
Only 0.5ml each time pre work out makes me vascular and hard as hell!!!
Also into "cardio" time too in home 



 never uped from 0.5ml its enough to keep me hard rock all the way along!!! 





Thanks evolution i really apreaciate you,you are the bomb 



!!!!
Tsek0s


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 17, 2014)

tsek0s said:


> Hello guys recently i got the 30ml cialis offer and evolution throwed some extra love in GHRP 2 AND CJC 1295 PEPS!!!!
> 
> Shippng was discreet and came international in no time the TA was more than great fastest ever...costumer service too always instant answer in any problem i got
> 
> ...




Thank You bro!


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 17, 2014)

*We will be putting together new combo packs with our existing product line!
We will be offering multiple products at a discount price! Stay Tuned! In the meantime checkout:*




*CJC-1295 without DAC!
Buy 1 Get 1 Free Madness @ $29.50 each. Buy 10 and you get 10 Free!*


*Plus use code FREESHIP at checkout for FREE USA Shipping. Running strong through Monday night 3/18/14 @ Midnight EST.*


*Thanks for being a loyal Evolution Peps customer. Limited Time Offer.*


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 19, 2014)

*Introducing..... PEP PACKS!!!!*

*We are your source for the finest quality and most competitively priced research peps and chemicals! Click today to see our brand new combination packs called PEP PACKS!*


*Weekly Specials Always Available
Secure Shopping with Highest Grade SSL Security
Free Shipping on Orders over $250
Personal Customer Service 24/7*




*Pep Pack #1*


*For only $96.99 you get:*


*1 x IGF-1 LR3
1 x Melanotan II
2 x GHRP-6*


Click to see Pep Pack #1




*Pep Pack #2*


*For only $169.99 you get:*


*2 x IGF-1 LR3
2 x Melanotan II
4 x GHRP-6*


Click to see Pep Pack #2 ​


----------



## unocentavo (Mar 24, 2014)

The ONE thing that almost caused me to back out of the sale, after I put my card # in was the "handling charge"...I was like c'mon bro, handling charge?

I did decide to go ahead with the order, since I needed some clen and been searching for a new research chem source with good reviews, that didn't sell watered-down prods. This clen was strait up the best I've ever had! Shipping was very quick, I will def use these bros again. Please axe that "handling charge".


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 24, 2014)

unocentavo said:


> The ONE thing that almost caused me to back out of the sale, after I put my card # in was the "handling charge"...I was like c'mon bro, handling charge?
> 
> I did decide to go ahead with the order, since I needed some clen and been searching for a new research chem source with good reviews, that didn't sell watered-down prods. This clen was strait up the best I've ever had! Shipping was very quick, I will def use these bros again. Please axe that "handling charge".




Thanks bro we appreciate your business. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## evolutionpep (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## web_dj (Aug 27, 2016)

Good service exemestane worked great and tadalafil works great but my only complaint is I ordered one bottle of tadalafil this time around and it was $10.99 for shipping? I'm not cheap but that's a little pricey


----------



## web_dj (Aug 27, 2016)

Forgot to add the tadalafil is def worth the extra shipping and handling it's my favorite lol also I tried the mt2 the clen, viagra and a couple other peps all good


----------

